# Easy Mozzarella curd wont set



## Hollybrook

last pm used 2 gals of milk to make 30 min Mozz no curd formed thinking ok milks cpl days old so I used todays milk looked like curd wanted to set but didnt WTF Ive made this reciepe b4 with fresh goats milk what gives any ideas? :crazy http://www.cheesemaking.com/howtomakemozzarellacheese.html


----------



## linuxboy

How is your rennet? Is it still good?


----------



## Hollybrook

just got Rennet last night the exp is 2013 but the Citric acid was from last yr but citric acid should be good.


----------



## Hollybrook

The batch I made last night i sat out on counter to drain overnight its soft and smooth taste like sour cream the batch I made this AM from this AM's Milk almost formed curd and it turned to crumbles 3 1/2 gal of milk argggg!


----------



## linuxboy

Any way to measure acidity? Try cutting back on the citric acid amount. If it's falling apart, likely overly acidified.


----------



## Hollybrook

I do not but I could get a pH kit what do you recomend and where do I find out info oh adjusting pH cant find that info anywhere such as what is the proper pH and when is it taken and how is it adjusted. Sorry for all the questions never had problems with our goat milk b4.


----------



## linuxboy

Early lactation can be tricky.

on cheeseforum, there's a ton of pH info for mozz.
pH at rennet add for mozz with citric should be 5.6-5.8. You adjust by adding some hydroxide to raise, or more acid to drop.


----------



## Hollybrook

cut back on citric acid same deal curd almost formed but wont cut will have to fiddle with the pH I guess. Thanks


----------



## linuxboy

Try a small amount of milk (pint) and adjust proportional citric amount down more until you get a curd. if it is falling apart, too acidic still. Without a pH meter, hard to tell.


----------



## GlidesPrideDairyGoats

I suggest cutting back on the citric acid too.. Not sure how much you are using. I use 1 1/4 tsp per gallon. I mix it in the cold milk before heating.

What is the humidity like there? For me, it's hard to get a good mozzerella in the the middle of summer. It doesn't set right at all. 

Also, I went to a cheese making class a few months ago. They said that if you make cheese at the same time you are making a yeast bread, that can make your cheese flop too!


----------



## fmg

Wow, really? The yeast from the bread is floating around in the air or something then??


----------



## nightskyfarm

Yes. Temperature, acidity, and rennet all play a part. Check each. I do not make mozzarella but those would be what I would look at.


----------



## Hollybrook

Ive been trying making it in smaller batches, less citric acid yeilds same results today I used milk from does that kidded in Jan BAM perfect curd! Early lactation was my problem thank you everyone.


----------

